# Working at fast food



## MashaMees

I made a huge mistake by applying for a job at a fast food restaurant. I just finished my training days and it went absolutely horrible. I cried in front of my manager, I fell of the stairs, I got yelled at by my trainee and I gave people the wrong order (Twice.. TWICE?!). Next time I will have to work all by myself, without a trainee yelling at me to work harder/faster etc. which might be a plus. But in all honesty I am terrified, I still don't know where all the buttons are and how to make everything and in a week I will be standing there ALL ALONE for a full day. 
My trainee kept intimidating me and it made me feel even worse. I couldn't quite figure out if she was over exaggerating or if I really did look like such a quiet anti-social loser. I was trying so hard. In the end I actually thought I was doing kinda well..
I am so anxious and if I want to quit I will still have to work for at least one month until they find a replacement for me. I am planning on telling the people I am quitting right after I will have my next work day. I really don't think I am ready for this and I feel horrible about it.
If I have a good reason to quit they might find a way to let me work less. But I dont know im just venting and I am feeling horrible


----------



## Excaliber

MashaMees said:


> I made a huge mistake by applying for a job at a fast food restaurant. I just finished my training days and it went absolutely horrible. I cried in front of my manager, I fell of the stairs, I got yelled at by my trainee and I gave people the wrong order (Twice.. TWICE?!). Next time I will have to work all by myself, without a trainee yelling at me to work harder/faster etc. which might be a plus. But in all honesty I am terrified, I still don't know where all the buttons are and how to make everything and in a week I will be standing there ALL ALONE for a full day.
> My trainee kept intimidating me and it made me feel even worse. I couldn't quite figure out if she was over exaggerating or if I really did look like such a quiet anti-social loser. I was trying so hard. In the end I actually thought I was doing kinda well..
> I am so anxious and if I want to quit I will still have to work for at least one month until they find a replacement for me. I am planning on telling the people I am quitting right after I will have my next work day. I really don't think I am ready for this and I feel horrible about it.
> If I have a good reason to quit they might find a way to let me work less. But I dont know im just venting and I am feeling horrible


First Congrats on getting a job, at least its something to start out with! Don't worry about making mistakes, its your first day! Your bound too until you know how, that's part of the learning curve! Don't be afraid to ask questions either on how to do something, no ones perfect the first day

I start an apprenticeship on the 23rd of September and I'm really nervous about it, I'm afraid of making mistakes and looking goofy too! But I have to push myself through my anxiety and panic attacks till I get comfortable at the job, its stress full but its smooth sailing after I get the know how hopefully


----------



## ilsr

Your fast food job is in the Netherlands? Does everyone in the netherlands speak/write good english from a young age? dang, it sounds just as bad or worse as the U.S. from what you're describing of min wage fast food jobs.


----------



## Excaliber

ilsr said:


> Your fast food job is in the Netherlands? Does everyone in the netherlands speak/write good english from a young age? dang, it sounds just as bad or worse as the U.S. from what you're describing of min wage fast food jobs.


I can't speak for myself as I immigrated from the Netherlands when I was 5 years old, I learned to speak and write English in Canada. However my sisters learned to write and speak English in the Netherlands, it was a subject they took, my parents where also fairly good with English, my dad traveled extensively around the UK when he was young. I would guess most Dutch people are good to an extent with English, considering England is right next door.


----------



## Shinobi1001

I remember when I worked in the fast food industry...I wanted to kill myself :/ It tore me apart


----------



## MashaMees

Shinobi1001 said:


> I remember when I worked in the fast food industry...I wanted to kill myself :/ It tore me apart


I'm assuming you don't work at fast food anymore. I really hope you don't work there anymore!!!


----------



## SupaDupaFly

I worked as a cook prep early this year...Never again. Kitchen/fast food/culinary jobs are very hard. You have to be quick and efficient. You can only become good if you really love what you do. Keyword :Love


----------



## MashaMees

ilsr said:


> Your fast food job is in the Netherlands? Does everyone in the netherlands speak/write good english from a young age? dang, it sounds just as bad or worse as the U.S. from what you're describing of min wage fast food jobs.


Hi! Yeah my job is in The Netherlands. English everywhere around is so learning it isn't very hard. Not everyone finds it easy tho, but at school English is taken very seriously so yeah I think that many people can speak English here  
Do you have experience working at fast food? I think it really depends on who you work with. If the colleges are nice and stuff its not that bad. But when there's so much pressure from the people around you its not very nice haha gfmd,


----------



## Kml5111

You're 17 don't put yourself in that stressful garbage job that is one of the worst jobs to have with SA. I had a job at a fast food place before and I never experienced so much stress ever on a job. Everyday I felt like blowing my brains out to end the stress. Leave as soon as they will let you.


----------



## Farideh

You will start off by making mistakes. That's how it is for the majority of people and your trainee needs to learn patience and stop being a jerk. I used to be a cashier at Chick-fil-A and hated working at the food court. I wish I worked at the restaurant, but they didn't have one near where I live. Trust me, you will get used to your job in a few months. You will be quicker and good at multitasking. I still sucked at multitasking, but had absolutely no problem with the register and giving change. It was also part of our job to ask customers for their name. I don't know if that's your policy as well.


----------



## MashaMees

SupaDupaFly said:


> I worked as a cook prep early this year...Never again. Kitchen/fast food/culinary jobs are very hard. You have to be quick and efficient. You can only become good if you really love what you do. Keyword :Love


Oh man its good to hear that I am not the only struggling. I don't really love working as a cashier so I think that's one of the main problems heh


----------



## Captainmycaptain

I worked at Starbucks. When training was finished, the manager called me and the guy who started at the same time as me, to the back office. They congratulated him on passing training and told me that they wanted to keep me in the training program longer. They apparently felt I was making the drinks too slowly. That other guy eventually became a manager a couple months later. Most of the people became managers, except me. My trainer laughed at me one day and told me that I reminded her of her dopey brother.


----------



## MashaMees

Excaliber said:


> First Congrats on getting a job, at least its something to start out with! Don't worry about making mistakes, its your first day! Your bound too until you know how, that's part of the learning curve! Don't be afraid to ask questions either on how to do something, no ones perfect the first day
> 
> I start an apprenticeship on the 23rd of September and I'm really nervous about it, I'm afraid of making mistakes and looking goofy too! But I have to push myself through my anxiety and panic attacks till I get comfortable at the job, its stress full but its smooth sailing after I get the know how hopefully


Thank you! It's so hard tho but I will still try to go Sunday (I don't really have a choice). Even though I am incredibly nervous. Good luck with your apprenticeship! We gotta push ourselves. You started today, right? How did it go?


----------



## MashaMees

Kml5111 said:


> You're 17 don't put yourself in that stressful garbage job that is one of the worst jobs to have with SA. I had a job at a fast food place before and I never experienced so much stress ever on a job. Everyday I felt like blowing my brains out to end the stress. Leave as soon as they will let you.


Oh it's good to hear that not all jobs are as stressful as the job I have right now. Thank you! The problem is that I need the money but hopefully when I quit I will find a job that's a bit less stressful.


----------



## MashaMees

Farideh said:


> You will start off by making mistakes. That's how it is for the majority of people and your trainee needs to learn patience and stop being a jerk. I used to be a cashier at Chick-fil-A and hated working at the food court. I wish I worked at the restaurant, but they didn't have one near where I live. Trust me, you will get used to your job in a few months. You will be quicker and good at multitasking. I still sucked at multitasking, but had absolutely no problem with the register and giving change. It was also part of our job to ask customers for their name. I don't know if that's your policy as well.


Oh yes! Multitasking is so hard for me too!! I hope that I will get better and that I'll get used to the pressure and environment. Luckily I don't have to ask for names.. that must have been hard for you, at the beginning..


----------



## MashaMees

DRUGSAREnotGOOD said:


> I worked at Starbucks. When training was finished, the manager called me and the guy who started at the same time as me, to the back office. They congratulated him on passing training and told me that they wanted to keep me in the training program longer. They apparently felt I was making the drinks too slowly. That other guy eventually became a manager a couple months later. Most of the people became managers, except me. My trainer laughed at me one day and told me that I reminded her of her dopey brother.


Oh I struggle with the same, I can't do things very quickly too (or that's what I get told). Oh well hopefully I will be able to get used to it. It sucks so much that your trainer laughed at you. Are you still working at the Starbucks?


----------



## Excaliber

MashaMees said:


> Thank you! It's so hard tho but I will still try to go Sunday (I don't really have a choice). Even though I am incredibly nervous. Good luck with your apprenticeship! We gotta push ourselves. You started today, right? How did it go?


Thanks for asking! I just got home now, I was really nervous this morning and had bad anxiety. I got sick driving on my way there, but once that subsided and they started to show me how to do things I had a good time. It is just 3 employees at this shop so its relaxed and not too stressful (Yet) I'm glad I took this opportunity! I will have to continue to press against my anxiety till I do get comfortable though.


----------



## Chasingclouds

I would suggest getting out of that line of work as fast as possible and look for something better, hell even retail is better than fast food. The thing is, is like others have posted, you just have to be speedy, accurate and always have a fake smile plastered on your face, none of which I can do.


----------



## Captainmycaptain

MashaMees said:


> Oh I struggle with the same, I can't do things very quickly too (or that's what I get told). Oh well hopefully I will be able to get used to it. It sucks so much that your trainer laughed at you. Are you still working at the Starbucks?


No, I quit there a long time ago. The only time I was praised at that job was right after they told me they wanted to keep me in training longer because I was making the drinks too slowly. I was so infuriated that I went out to the espresso bar and made the worst, most sloppy drinks ever. They were made wrong, the espresso was burnt, the wrong number of shots were put in, some didn't even have espresso, etc., but I just gave the concoctions to the customers and moved on to the next. I was literally trying to get fired. My trainer for the first time turned to me and said "wow, you are doing a great job. Keep it up!" I do things slowly, but I do them right and then am criticised for it. At every single job I've had it has been the same criticism. But time and time again, the people who care the least and work the least get promotions and praised the most.


----------



## Tiffiduliu

Listen OP, this is an important life lesson I'm gonna tell you now.

COMPLAINING ABOUT YOUR SITUATION DOES NOTHING TO CHANGE IT

CRYING DOES NOTHING

IT'S A WASTE OF TIME AND ONLY MAKES YOU MORE DEPRESSED WHEN U THINK ABOUT HOW SAD AND ****TY UR SITUATION IS

REAL CHANGE OCCURS BY TAKING ACTION

DONT BE A CRYBABY AND COMPLAIN THAT U HATE UR JOB

BE A MAN AND LOOK FOR A BETTER ONE

U WILL MAKE MORE PROGRESS TAKING ACTION THAN SITTING ON UR *** CRYING

GOOD LUCK


----------



## ShrimpSauce

Yeah I've worked fast food... drive thru and concessions.. I really don't know why a lot of people blow that type of work off as easy, its true sweat producing stressful work....it is however easy to GET because of the turn over with poor training, high stress etc. I also had the crappiest trainers. Anyway, like you, I hated fast food. I also didn't last more than a summer while in college. Currently I am struggling to find a field of work that doesn't suck.... I think they all have their positives and negatives.


----------



## gopherinferno

Tiffiduliu said:


> Listen OP, this is an important life lesson I'm gonna tell you now.
> 
> COMPLAINING ABOUT YOUR SITUATION DOES NOTHING TO CHANGE IT
> 
> CRYING DOES NOTHING
> 
> IT'S A WASTE OF TIME AND ONLY MAKES YOU MORE DEPRESSED WHEN U THINK ABOUT HOW SAD AND ****TY UR SITUATION IS
> 
> REAL CHANGE OCCURS BY TAKING ACTION
> 
> DONT BE A CRYBABY AND COMPLAIN THAT U HATE UR JOB
> 
> BE A MAN AND LOOK FOR A BETTER ONE
> 
> U WILL MAKE MORE PROGRESS TAKING ACTION THAN SITTING ON UR *** CRYING
> 
> GOOD LUCK


----------



## Imbored21

Yeah work is too stressful for me. CBA


----------

